# Throttle body



## Fillyourcracks (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi guys. I just received my columbia throttle body but I have a North star handle. The northstar is much thinner and the columbia has a D shape hole and has a big opening. Is there an adapter or do I have to buy a columbia handle? Thanks


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

I had Al's Taping Tools put the traditional connection on my throttle box when I bought it(so I could use my NorthStar handle)
Al's, All-Wall, Great Lakes Taping Tools, or any taping tools retailer should have the part. It may take minor modification to install the traditional connector to the throttle box.


----------

